# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تحديث تطبيق fMobi أفضل برنامج لتصفح الفيس بوك من هواتف نوكيا سيمبيان

## mohamed73

*ح الفيس بوك من هواتف نوكيا سيمبيان*   *يعتبر تطبيق fMobi الخاص بإدارة الفيسبوك على أجهزة سيمبيان افضل برنامج لاستخدام الفيسبوك في أجهزة نوكيا .*  *هذا التطبيق من أفضل التطبيقات حالياً التي تتعامل مع موقع الفيسبوك المتوفرة في متجر نوكيا ان لم يكن افضلها علي الأطلاق .*  **  *الذي يميز هذا التطبيق هو واجهة المستخدم وسهولة الاستخدام  والفاعلية وتوفير الكثير من الوقت حيث تمكنك الشاشة الرئيسية من التحكم في  جميع الوظائف وعند الدخول في احد الاختيارات يظهر شريط جانبي يوفر أيضاً  مزيد من الامكانيات .*  *ومن خلال هذا البرنامج تستطيع القيام بالمهام التالية: عمل  محادثة مع اصدقائك على الفيس بوك واظهار الأخبار وحالات الاصدقاء واظهار  الملف الشخصي لاي شخص وارسال الرسائل وامكانية اضافة التعليقات واظهار  الصور والألبومات , اظهار وتعديل المجموعات وعندما يضيف اصدقائك اي شيء  جديد او عند تلقيك رسالة او تعليق ..الخ يقوم البرنامج بإرسال تنبيهات لك..  والكثير من الخصائص التي ستكتشفها بنفسك..*  *وقد تم طرح تحديث جديد لبرنامج fMobi وتم إصلاح الكثير من  المشاكل بهذا التحديث وأهم التحسينات هي حل مشكلة شريط الحالة واصلاح مشكلة  استهلاك الذاكرة العشوائية مما كان يسبب مشاكل في الهاتف المحمول مثل  اعادة التشغيل التلقائية والبطأ والبطئ في تصفح الجوال.. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

